

Saddleback Leather tells its story and promotes through education - phsr
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2052-on-writing-saddleback-leather-tells-its-story-and-promotes-through-education

======
icey
As an aside, I have one of their bags and I love it.

They have excellent marketing as well - even though I know they're trying to
sell me something, I still read every email they send me because they're fun
to read.

------
blackguardx
I was under the impression that the saddleback form of founder story was a
cliche. Look at Clif bars. All of their products have a similar company
narrative written on them.

